# bikepark beerfelden



## black soul (21. Juni 2006)

hallo biker,
ich hoffe mal das ich hier im richtigen u-forum bin. 
ich habe gelesen, dass es in beerfelden, zwischen eberbach und michelstadt, diesen kleinen bike park geben soll. nix super aufregendes, aber scheinbar ganz nett um mal einen schönen tag zu verbringen. 
nun wollte ich mal wissen, ob irgendwer schon mal da war, ob überhaupt bekannt bei euch und ob sich ne anfahrt von karlsruhe für einen netten tag dort   lohnen würde. 
so, dann hoff ich doch auf ein paar antworten und schöne grüsse aus dem badischen BS 
edit: sorry aber irgendwie hängt der ganze text zusammen ohne absatz.


----------



## black soul (21. Juni 2006)

das sieht ja grausam aus, warum kann ich das nicht ändern ?

ahhh, ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2006)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> hallo biker,
> ich hoffe mal das ich hier im richtigen u-forum bin.
> ich habe gelesen, dass es in beerfelden, zwischen eberbach und michelstadt, diesen kleinen bike park geben soll. nix super aufregendes, aber scheinbar ganz nett um mal einen schönen tag zu verbringen.
> nun wollte ich mal wissen, ob irgendwer schon mal da war, ob überhaupt bekannt bei euch und ob sich ne anfahrt von karlsruhe für einen netten tag dort   lohnen würde.
> ...



Is net so schlimm 

Zu Beerfelden:Letzes Jahr war es schoiße,aber auch da wurde bebaut und das werde ich mir am So. mal anschauen
es kostet auch nur 13 dort den ganzen tag geshuttelt zu werden 
Awer schlag misch net wenn`s schoiße is 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## DantexXx (22. Juni 2006)

ich war im winter mal da,park hatte natürlich geschlossen,aber die strecke konnte man ja trotzdem befahren.

also von KA kommend lohnt sich die anreise meiner meinung nach nicht wirklich,dann fahr lieber in nen großen park,auch wenns ein paar km mehr sind.

die strecke in beerfelden is sehr natürlich gehalten für ne bikepark strecke und viel abwechslung gibt es nicht,zu dem was da neu gebaut wurde laut guru,kann ich natürlich nichts sagen.


----------



## black soul (23. Juni 2006)

hi 
danke mal für die antworten. scheint ja wirklich nicht sooo toll zu sein. 
ich hab das im sonderheft von, glaube ich, der bike gelesen und da hörte sich das nicht schlecht an. vor allem soll das ja für anfänger recht gut sein. bin grad dabei meinem mädel den bikepark schmackhaft zumachen. wildbad/todtnau halt ich da nicht für sinnvoll.
@guru39
wenn du dort warst, könnte du hier einen kurzes statment abgeben ?  
wär ein fine akt
un koi angscht, isch schlag di net  

gruss BS


----------



## han (23. Juni 2006)

ich war letzten Samstag in Beerfelden. Für Bikepark-Anfänger absolut geeignet. Es sind zu letztem Jahr ein paar neue Sprünge dazugekommen. Natürlich kann der Park nicht mit Winteberg oder BMais konkurieren, aber für das erstemal reicht es.
PS: Sollte dir der Park trozdem nicht gefallen, kannst du ja den Guru schlagen


----------



## black soul (23. Juni 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> ich war letzten Samstag in Beerfelden. Für Bikepark-Anfänger absolut geeignet. Es sind zu letztem Jahr ein paar neue Sprünge dazugekommen. Natürlich kann der Park nicht mit Winteberg oder BMais konkurieren, aber für das erstemal reicht es.
> PS: Sollte dir der Park trozdem nicht gefallen, kannst du ja den Guru schlagen



klar kann man das nicht vergleichen. aber nach wildbad ist es auch ne stunde und viel mehr ist es nach beerfelden auch nicht. 
was macht man nicht alles für seine liebste. war schon ne kunst sie zum anziehen von protektoren zu überreden. 
ich/wir werd(en) das einfach mal probieren. wenns dann wirklich zu einfach ist, kann man ja die nächste herausforderung angehen.


----------



## han (23. Juni 2006)

wir sind morgen dort. Es gibt da noch so zwei Sprünge, die mir noch fehlen


----------



## black soul (24. Juni 2006)

@han
sag mal wohnort pfalz und dann hier im u-forum ?
kann das sein, dass du auch schon in karlsruhe warst ?
egal,  kleiner zustandsbericht ?


----------



## han (26. Juni 2006)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> @han
> sag mal wohnort pfalz und dann hier im u-forum ?


tja, bin halt cosmopolit  



			
				black soul schrieb:
			
		

> kann das sein, dass du auch schon in karlsruhe warst ?



bisher nur einmal am Besame Mucho mit den NLs. Das ist aber nicht direkt KA  



			
				black soul schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner zustandsbericht ?


Strecke wird permanent verbessert. Für Bikeparkanfänger gut geeignet. Nicht sooo viel loß und die Strecke überfordert nicht gleich.


----------



## black soul (27. Juni 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> tja, bin halt cosmopolit
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> bisher nur einmal am Besame Mucho mit den NLs. Das ist aber nicht direkt KA



aha, von da her hab ich das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

die stecke in beerfelden ist mittlerweile recht cool. wie gesagt, die strecke, denn mehr als die eine gibt es da (noch)  net, deswegen ist die bezeichnung bikepark etwas irreführend. das ganze ist sehr flowig, es gibt zwei etwas grössere drops, einen mächtig steilen steilhang, etwas northshore und viele kleine sprünge und anlieger. für anfänger ist das optimal, für jemand, der ziemlich fit ist und ne weite anreise hat, lohnt es sich net so.
ach ja sehr entspannt und lustig gehts da meistens zu, weil selten viel los ist und man im shuttle-bus schnell mit allen ins gespräch kommt. nur letzten samstag war victor, der shuttle fahrer nicht gut drauf, ich glaub weil ukraine gegen italien verloren hat .

gruss


----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2006)

das Stimmt die Strecke macht Spaß 
ich war am Sonntag dort, da war der Viktor wieder besser drauf 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## DukeLC4 (3. Juli 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> das Stimmt die Strecke macht Spaß
> ich war am Sonntag dort, da war der Viktor wieder besser drauf
> Gruß Guru.


Hi,
ich war Samstag mit nem Kumpel dort.
Da war der Viktor auch ein wenig mürrisch drauf.
Mittags gabs dann mal 45 Minuten Pause weil der Hänger
einen Platten hatte.  

Patrick


----------



## black soul (3. Juli 2006)

aloha
danke schön für das feedback. ich denke mal das ist genau richtig um unseren mädels die sache schmackhaft zu machen.
dem victor kann man ja ein paar tröstende worte sagen: brasilien  ist auch ausgeschieden 'hämisch  grins' 
 gruss BS


----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2006)

Hi
do is noch än "Filmischer Nachtrag" zu Beerfelden 

http://rapidshare.de/files/25374529/Team_DDR_in_Beerfelden.wmv.html

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. Juli 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> do is noch än "Filmischer Nachtrag" zu Beerfelden
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/25374529/Team_DDR_in_Beerfelden.wmv.html
> ...




Jupp, die Strecke sieht ja mal nach jeder Menge Flow und Spass aus.
Ich seh schon, unsere Bikeparkbesuche müssen ausgebaut werden 
Super, vielen Dank für das Video!!!

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (11. Juli 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> do is noch än "Filmischer Nachtrag" zu Beerfelden
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/25374529/Team_DDR_in_Beerfelden.wmv.html
> ...



hmmm, leider komm ich mit dem link  nur auf die downloadseite  rapidshare. kannst du das bitte mal irgenwie ändern, dass ich das auch anschauen kann ?
danke gruss BS


----------



## guru39 (11. Juli 2006)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, leider komm ich mit dem link  nur auf die downloadseite  rapidshare. kannst du das bitte mal irgenwie ändern, dass ich das auch anschauen kann ?
> danke gruss BS



Hi schwarze Seele 
hmm,da solltest du dann den Film runterladen können...
naja,geh einfach auf diese Seite: www.hd-freeride.de. ...
Filme...Beerfelden und dann sollte dat funzen  ,speicher den Film aber bitte,du kannst ihn ja dann wieder Löschen! 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## black soul (12. Juli 2006)

hi guru39
lach mich jetzt nicht aus, aber auf der seite ist kein vorschaubild und wenn ich draufklicke kommt nur text. 

bin ich nur zu blöd, weil wmv geht doch mit media player.
noch nen tip ? auch wenns viell. nervt 

ratlose BS


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2006)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> hi guru39
> lach mich jetzt nicht aus, aber auf der seite ist kein vorschaubild und wenn ich draufklicke kommt nur text.
> auch wenns viell. nervt



Hi schwarze Seele
ne du nervst net,kä Ängscht 
ich hab des grad getestet und es ging,probier des mol mit`nem links klick, (ohne speichern) hab ich auch grad so gemacht!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## T.I.M. (13. Juli 2006)

@BS: Also bei mir klappt das auch. rechtsklick/ziel speichern unter ...


----------



## black soul (13. Juli 2006)

T.I.M. schrieb:
			
		

> @BS: Also bei mir klappt das auch. rechtsklick/ziel speichern unter ...



er schon wieder.
 schau schau, schweiss-von-der-stirn-wisch, 
doch nicht zu blöd. 
danke schön an  guru39 und all die anderen.  
das sieht doch sehr schön aus und wenn mans schnell genug faaahrt ist  das durchaus ein schöner tagesausflug.

ach ja, bin ende  august 1 woche in kützbrunn(nähe tauberbischofsheim) frag jetzt keiner was ich da mache 
gibts da in der nähe auch irgenwelche guten strecken  ein paar kilometer mit dem auto sind kein problem.


----------

